# How could I work for NBAdraft.net....



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

*How could I work for NBAdraft.net.....*

Come'on, I could do that job, and do it very well. I can see talent, I can predict talent and I can compare talent. So anyone that has a opinion or any idea of how to get a job there shout out.

And here is the proof, plus the numerous "weekly prospect" threads I made.


*2000 NBA Draft*

*Right assesment and prediction 
Kenyon Martin- loved him, thought he would be a great pro, loved his aggression and passion and is a great athlete, one of the only plays picks #1 almost all because of defensive ability.

Jamal Crawford- I did not think he was that great, awesome athletic stats and arm length put was not a lottery player in college, and that has shown in the NBA.

Etan Thomas- loved his defense and shot blocking ability, very rare players and it playing well on Washington.

Courtney Alexander- really liked him and he is showing his promise, loved his touch and competitive drive, a very solid pro just took some time to find the right team.

Marcus Fizer- loved his game, inside out, could handle, was competitive, was very phyisical and could shoot, still think that and it came into play this year, not surprised at all.

Keyon Dooling- never really liked him that much, just a athlete, nothing special and did not pass the ball that well and could not shoot.

Donnel Harvey- really liked him, very raw rebounder and he is putting up ok numbers on Denver, still needs to find the right team but he is a good solid player.

Khalid El-Amin- hated him with a passion even though he is from Minnesota, was not a good PG, to short, fat and slow, not a great passer and not athletic at all, and that held true.

Jason Hart- really liked his toughness and leadership ability, good defender and I believe he is still has a shot on the Spurs in the future.

Quentin Richardson- loved his game, inside out, great rebounder athletic confident passionate, and he is a nice NBA player just needs PT.

Michael Redd- really like him, could score, was strong and aggressive, could shoot and had confidence and up side, thought he could be a lottery pick in 2001 and is playing like on now.



*Wrong assesment and prediction 
Stromlie Swift- really liked him as well, just to tempting to get a athlete at PF just like Shawn Kemp, thought he would grow and develop, and thought he was more competitive and driven than he really is.


Desmond Mason- thought he was just a athlete and he proved me wrong, but I did not get to see that much of him either.

Chris Porter- thought he would be a player, and he was but then he got kicked out of the NBA and is in the "minor" leagues, still has a chance but not as good as I hoped or thought.

Mike Miller- did not think he was that tough are aggressive, just looked like a shooter, but some of that could have been the constent BS my South Dakota cousins talked about and it could have subconciously made me hate him.



*2001 NBA Draft* 

*Right assesment and prediction 
Kwame Brown- really liked him, never doughted his ability unlike many others.

Richard Jefferson- flat out loved his game, thought he would be a big timer in the NBA, and is, world class athlete, great defender, cocky, confident, passionate, leads, is competitive, great character and shows it!

Shane Battier- hated him, thought he would decline year after year from rookie season, and looks like it is holding to form, ok leader and everything but he is not the great All Star people said, yeah they said he would be a "all star" in his 2-3 year...

Eddie Griffin- loved his athletic ability and his upside, great shot blocker, could shoot, was competitive, would dribble, was very very athletic, and he is doing just fine on Houston, but would be better off on another team.

Rodney White- there are some doughters but he is producing in Denver and is on his way up as a prospect.

Joe Johnson- loved this guys, great handle of the ball, calm and confident very good player in the NBA just needs more time.

Kirk Haston- hated the move of the Hornets to get him, not a great player not is really not a 1st round type of prospect at all.

Brendan Haywood- thought he would be a sleeper and a great center in the NBA, good competitor, athletic, passionate, works hard and is a very good player.

Jamaal Tinsley- I had him picked way higher than where he was, is a very competitive and confident leader, awesome handle, attacks the rim, aggressive, and is a winner.

Gilbert Arenas- what he is doing does not surprise me one bit, great scorer, very aggressive, confident, calm, can handle and shoot, good defender, was not surprised at all when he turned it on late in the year, what a WIFF by the NBA GM's on that one!

Gerald Wallace- another player thought should have been higher, great athlete, and is the Ace in the Hole for the Kings.

Samuel Dalembert- really liked him as a center, great shot blocker, good athlete, and he will produce in years to come.

Jarron Collins- I thought the first time I saw them that Jarron was better than Jason Collins, and he is.

Loren Woods- loved his competitive fire, good athlete, good jump shot, could play good defense wanted to become good, and the Timberwolves got themselves a player they probably would have got in the first round if they had the pick.

Brandon Armstrong- never thought it was a good pick and is not, never was a great scorer and his defense is not that freaking good.

*Wrong assesment and prediction 
Tyson Chandler- never thought he was that good of athlete and did not think he could play SF, he can't play SF but he is a great PF, and I was looking at it from the point of him being a shot blocking athletic skinny center and that was it, my bad.

Jason Richardson- never thought he would be this good but he improved his handle and shooting ability, plus he is a better defender than I thought, but he was put into a good situation.

Michael Bradley- thought he would be more productive that he is, but there is reasons for that though, he doesn't get PT, but I thought he would produce more.

Omar Cook- really liked him, passed very well, confident, could shoot, was a gammer, just has not got his chance, and his defense and ball handling is not that good.



*2002 NBA Draft so far... *

*Right assesment and prediction 
Mike Dunleavy- I did not think he was Larry Bird, damn so many people said that, he is not that phyisical and like I thought he is too unathletic to play the SG, and to weak to play the SF, could be ok but not great.

Yao Ming- obviously thought he was worth it and would be a good player, and is like I said the best scoring bigman that tall in NBA history.

Drew Gooden- did everything he did in college, great character, competitive, rebounder,is aggressive, attacks, and he will improve as well.

Amare Stoudemire- loved his athletic ability and mentality, is playing well faster than almost anyone thought he could, great prospect obviously.

Dan Gadzuric- not surprised at all, thought he would be a great second round find and is, very competitive

Dajuan Wagner- Loved the kid, thought he would be a great pro and he has shown he can score in the league. Always thought he was better than Jay Williams and he is starting to show it, has more production at a younger age.


*Wrong assesment and prediction 
Jay Williams- did not think his passing and handle was that good, and his athletic ability I underrated, but still he is not putting up like 20 points a game or anything, and some people said he would be up there with Payton and Kidd, but I don't think so, not yet. But I could make the argument that it was right though...

Rod Grizzard- there is still time to change that, got cut but he still is a good player I think.

(I know there are more but it really is to early to tell,Brochardt, Humphrey, Rush, Williams have not really played that much yet and until they do I will not analize there play. So time will tell.)

As you can see I have more right than I do wrong....


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Omar Cook- really liked him, passed very well, confident, *could shoot*, was a gammer, just has not got his chance, and his defense and ball handling is not that good.


Omar Cook was, is, and always will be a bricklayer.

Moving on...I don't doubt that you could be a contributor, if in a smaller way, to that site. BUT, you assessments and predictions weren't anything special, because anyone could've said those things about the players. All you did basically was state the obvious there. I'd like to see some further back, because we still don't know who will be how good considering that none of these players are further in than their 3rd seasons. I think you'd do a good job on the profiles/scouting reports, though. Not saying you couldn't do more, but I haven't seen anything that shows you can, really.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Moving on...I don't doubt that you could be a contributor, if in a smaller way, to that site. BUT, you assessments and predictions weren't anything special, because anyone could've said those things about the players. All you did basically was state the obvious there. I'd like to see some further back, because we still don't know who will be how good considering that none of these players are further in than their 3rd seasons. I think you'd do a good job on the profiles/scouting reports, though. Not saying you couldn't do more, but I haven't seen anything that shows you can, really.


 Dude I have been only doing this for 3 years. Sure you say I'm inexperienced but I know my prospects. And what more is in nbadraft.net then scouting and predicting where they will go in the draft. I can do that easy, and my database of knowledge is more that most people. As far as my predictions go, well I didn't see you run down your predictions over the last 3 years? It is not that easy, and I really doubt you thought Dajuan Wagner was going to preform better than Jay Williams. I really doubt you thought Marcus Fizer was a very good player after his first years. I doubt you thought Richard Jefferson was going to be a super star. I doubt you thought Gilbert Arenas would be a great player etc. It really is not as easy as you say. 

As for the Cook statement, well as I said his defense and ball handling needs improvement, and isn't that why he is not in the league...


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> It is not that easy, and I really doubt you thought Dajuan Wagner was going to preform better than Jay Williams.


Well, they're both doing pretty much what I thought they would do, and don't forget about the whole 'triangle offense limits Jay' thing, and the fact that Wagner has the green light in Cleveland.


> I really doubt you thought Marcus Fizer was a very good player after his first years.


First years don't mean much, and right now he is what I expected him to be; a tough inside scorer, who has an above average handle, and doesn't always rebound that well.


> I doubt you thought Richard Jefferson was going to be a super star.


I still don't think he'll be a super star. Also, since his soph year at 'Zona, I knew he was special, and I basically expected what he is doing right now (though Kidd makes him look better).


> I doubt you thought Gilbert Arenas would be a great player etc.


I thought he'd be really good if managed to run the point(never saw him even try it playing with Gardner).

None of these were that hard to see...but anyways, this post isn't about me. Scouting/predicting includes limitations of the college systems, advantages, coaching, team needs, GM history, etc. Yes, it is hard. But just listing off the obvious things that are in front of you is not.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

So your saying the things they put on nbadraft.net are not obvious? What makes what they say so great? I really believe I could do just as good of job as anyone on that site. And I do believe they get paid quite a bit to write for the site. Not a ton but not bad either.

That is all I'm saying, I think I have a big enough knowledge base of prospects to be on there. I can compare, predict, and analize prospects.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Moving on...I don't doubt that you could be a contributor, if in a smaller way, to that site.





> I think you'd do a good job on the profiles/scouting reports, though. Not saying you couldn't do more, but I haven't seen anything that shows you can, really.


My own words there...

Just saying that you didn't make any great predictions (huge steals, highly touted busts, etc.).



> That is all I'm saying, I think I have a big enough knowledge base of prospects to be on there. I can compare, predict, and analize prospects.


Yes, you probably could. I just think that the thing that separates great 'scouts' from average ones, is the ability to see the star quality a few years ahead, find players who get no pub but predict their future in the NBA etc. Lots of people can do what you've shown, but do you have the talent to put up a 2004, 2005 mock with bold picks that nobody else will do, or predict sleepers or guys who will break out? That is what I was wondering.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Yes, you probably could. I just think that the thing that separates great 'scouts' from average ones, is the ability to see the star quality a few years ahead, find players who get no pub but predict their future in the NBA etc. Lots of people can do what you've shown, but do you have the talent to put up a 2004, 2005 mock with bold picks that nobody else will do, or predict sleepers or guys who will break out? That is what I was wondering.


 Yes I do believe I could do mocks for that year. And I do predict players that are not well known. Like what I said about David Noel, Antonio Lawerence, Antonio Burks, Matt Walsh, Billy Richmond, Justin Hamilton, Amit Tamir, Brain Wethers, Michael Fey etc. Sure I don't have "high school" players but that is because I have not been able to see may play basketball...


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

*This is an insecurity thread if I've ever seen one*

I got to agree with TMOD here. None of your picks are really that wild. Even 3 of your "super secret picks", Tamir, Walsh and Hamilton have been profiled in Sports Illustrated, so I don't think you would even want to claim them as "not well known", 'cause then you have guys like me pointing out you are lying. Which is bad.

But really, it's hard to pick out the top prospects. There are so many magazines, web pages, sports casters, all hyping any player with talent. There is no discovery you are going to come up with just watching games on tv, attending a few college games. It's all been done.

Either way, why would you want to do an online draft site? I mean, aside from getting your ego stoked? People just ridicule the order, and plus, they are worthless until the lottery happens. Look at NBADraft.net last year. At one point they had Qyntel Woods second and then third. There is no science to it. Especially when most of what you get is off the t.v. or from other people. 

Seriously though, like that guy said on the lebron #1 forum, you need to show a little bit of humility, or you'll quickly lose any respect that other posters have for you. Starting this forum is ridiculously arrogant, especially when you know who runs the NBADraft site, and could just PM them.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Ozzy if you feel you can do a better job then NBAdraft.net then I suggest you start your very on draft site or contact Nbadraft.net and give them your opinion about their site. 

Lets try to keep this discussion postive, if remains to go in a negaitive direction then it will be closed for good.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

*About OZZY working for NBADraft.net...*

OZZY, there's no way you could work for NBADraft.net. You think that Arin spends most of his time working on evaluating players, etc.? Well you're sadly mistaken. A lot of time is spent on the actual maintenence of the site, setting things up, etc. That's not something you could do.

Also, you have nowhere near the resources they do. What would you do when you're trying to rank players and you haven't seen a top guy play? Because according to you you don't rank people you haven't seen. You just can't do that when you run a high-profile site like they do. They talk to people from all around Europe, get videos of HS players, etc.; they get to see everybody. You don't have those kind of connections. You don't know enough about each individual player to be able to write in-depth profiles the way they do; your analysis usually consists of a sentence or two. 

The bottom line is you don't have two things that are extremely important when running a high-profile site such as theirs: 1) the resources, and 2) the ability to design, maintain, and support the site. So no, you couldn't do a better job than they do.


...hopefully somebody will merge this with the other thread, and re-open the other thread... already PMed a moderator about this, too, BTW.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Count me in as a "doughter". Might want to use a spell check before you start writing.

Alot of guys you justify your praise for them by saying they still have promise. Well, good for you, you have determined that first rounders have promise. What insight!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: This is an insecurity thread if I've ever seen one*



> Originally posted by <b>Springsteen</b>!
> I got to agree with TMOD here. None of your picks are really that wild. Even 3 of your "super secret picks", Tamir, Walsh and Hamilton have been profiled in Sports Illustrated, so I don't think you would even want to claim them as "not well known", 'cause then you have guys like me pointing out you are lying. Which is bad.
> 
> But really, it's hard to pick out the top prospects. There are so many magazines, web pages, sports casters, all hyping any player with talent. There is no discovery you are going to come up with just watching games on tv, attending a few college games. It's all been done.
> ...


Well said. :yes:


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Ok I obviously opened a pretty big can of worms on this one. First off I did not make this to offend other posters. I really made this to ask "how" I would get a job a NBAdraft.net. And now someone has re-named the post "About OZZY working for NBAdraft.net"? I mean what it that? That could be the reason why people are freaking about this, and making it look like I put my own nick-name in the post really looks cocky, thanks for that one...

And I did P.M. a poster from NBAdraft.net, and he did not send anything back, so this is why I started it.

As for my thoughts, well I believe I could work for that site. And why did I make this? Well first, for the reason I stated above. Second is the "scouting" world is not that easy to get into. And making any kind of connection to any type of scouting is pretty high on my list right now.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

the title thing is my fault when I merged coolhandluke's thread with yours.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Ok I obviously opened a pretty big can of worms on this one. First off I did not make this to offend other posters. I really made this to ask "how" I would get a job a NBAdraft.net. And now someone has re-named the post "About OZZY working for NBAdraft.net"? I mean what it that? That could be the reason why people are freaking about this, and making it look like I put my own nick-name in the post really looks cocky, thanks for that one...
> 
> And I did P.M. a poster from NBAdraft.net, and he did not send anything back, so this is why I started it.
> ...


People are mad because, lately, your ego has grown too large. Ive read a lot of your posts lately, as many have claimed that this is going on. At first, I thought they must be wrong. The more that I read, the more that I agreed with them. Take some time and look back at your previous posts.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Is Arin a professional scout or something? He sure can evaluate talent.:yes:


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

OZZY my boy they have a link on the site saying they are looking for people, infact here's a quote for ya



> Become an NBA Draft.net correspondant.... Are you an aspiring sports writer? NBADraft.net is looking for volunteer writers. The website has a broad reach and provides a great deal of exposure. If you are interested in becoming an NBADraft.net writer on a volunteer basis, send an e-mail to [email protected]. Please give a detailed description of your level of knowledge of basketball, location, expertise, and sports writing experience.


so there ya go man and good luck


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

First of all Ozzy you’re a great fan of the game and yes you do have some knowledge. But lets get one thing straight you are going about this all wrong. It's true it's good to have an ego in this biz but it seems to me your's is more than just ego it borders on conceitedness. You like to sit up here and tell everyone what you can do, how great your knowledge is, how you can do this in your sleep is well in short ridiculous. If you want to PM me to talk about this in private I will respond to you. But know this your assessments are solid but far from standout as you think they are. Please understand I don't mean to offend you but to sit up here and make it sound as though we (NBADraft.net) have an easy job is very foolish. We spend huge amounts of money just to get info, tape, interviews, and contacts to provide for you guys with as much info on the draft as possible. Trust me I have the phone bill and the credit card receipts to prove it.

Matthew Maurer
NBA Draft.net


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> First of all Ozzy you’re a great fan of the game and yes you do have some knowledge. But lets get one thing straight you are going about this all wrong. It's true it's good to have an ego in this biz but it seems to me your's is more than just ego it borders on conceitedness. You like to sit up here and tell everyone what you can do, how great your knowledge is, how you can do this in your sleep is well in short ridiculous. If you want to PM me to talk about this in private I will respond to you. But know this your assessments are solid but far from standout as you think they are. Please understand I don't mean to offend you but to sit up here and make it sound as though we (NBADraft.net) have an easy job is very foolish. We spend huge amounts of money just to get info, tape, interviews, and contacts to provide for you guys with as much info on the draft as possible. Trust me I have the phone bill and the credit card receipts to prove it.


Ok, I will do that.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

I think you do have a decent grasp of players but you seem to be too concited for my liking.

Regardless, I wish you would listen to the post earlier and give a shot to contributing to NBADraft.net on a volunteer basis. I would do it if I had the time but I don't.

I know,with your concited attitude, you might be 'above' being a volunteer writer but it is a good way to get in the door writing for a well known site. You could think of it as the first step to becoming a scout.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

OZZY, no offense, but I don't think your writing skill is anywhere near what it needs to be at in order to write for a site that gets as much attention as nbadraft.net. I won't comment on your basketball knowledge, because everyone else has already done that, as have I in the past, but I haven't seen anybody mention your writing, which I think is probably more important. IMO you've got a lot of work to do before you can write for a site like that (not saying that I or anyone else don't need work though). It's not just scouting, it's also journalism.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

...you beat me to saying it. Yeah, it takes knowledge in journalism to be able to write for a site like that. Just take journalism 101 or something; you'll have a MUCH greater appreciation for what they do.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CoolHandLuke</b>!
> ...you beat me to saying it. Yeah, it takes knowledge in journalism to be able to write for a site like that. Just take journalism 101 or something; you'll have a MUCH greater appreciation for what they do.


I'm actually a Journalism major, I'm in my first seimester but the amounts of English classes I have to take is crazy.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I write fine, the only problem I have is spelling and grammar. When did this turn into a debate about my writing? I think the harder part is actually knowing the topic you’re writing on than actually writing. Sure I need some work but give me some credit!


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

No, dude. It would take you years of English to get anywhere close. No offense, but your spelling and grammar... yeah, they're just flat bad. And an article isn't like just some paper you typed up for a class; you have to understand the form.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Yeah, OZZY, listen to us, we know what we're talking about. Plus, you admit that your spelling and grammar are bad. That can be fixed, but if you can't spell and you have bad grammar then chances are that your sentence structure isn't very complex or varied, which can make writing boring at times.

If knowing the topic was more than knowing how to write then there would be a lot more sports writers in the world. Face it, it's not an easy job, especially if you don't know how to do it. And this turned into a debate about your writing when I said it wasn't good enough to write for a site like nbadraft.net. If you're going to ask questions about how to get a job writing for a site you should expect criticism like this, and if you can't take it I don't know how you expect to actually write stories. You know, when you have stuff published all people will do is criticize your writing.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

Okay, by no means am I a great writer, but spelling and grammar are ridiculously important if you want to be taken seriously, or at least have your ideas considered you have to present them in a way in which they can be understood by your audience. Message boards work for general ideas, in that you dont have to punctuate, spell correctly or even form a gramatical sentence, but if you are looking to start a web page, you do these things. Either way, it's not something you can turn off and on, you either are able to spell, use proper grammar, or you aren't.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CoolHandLuke</b>!
> No, dude. It would take you years of English to get anywhere close. No offense, but your spelling and grammar... yeah, they're just flat bad. And an article isn't like just some paper you typed up for a class; you have to understand the form.


I've seen many worse looking posts than OZZY's. He is above average in his writing skills IMO.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> I've seen many worse looking posts than OZZY's. He is above average in his writing skills IMO.


For this board maybe, yea. For a sports journalist, heck no.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoseCity</b>!
> 
> 
> For this board maybe, yea. For a sports journalist, heck no.


Personally I wouldn't even say for this board. OZZY, this isn't meant as a personal attack or anything, just the truth.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> I've seen many worse looking posts than OZZY's. He is above average in his writing skills IMO.



...for a poster on a message board. He'd be laughed out of any Journalism 1 course, though. His writing skills are, sorry Oz, but absolutely horrible for a writer. I know I wouldn't read it because you really don't know the slightest bit about journalism and what it takes to write an article, therefore it would be horrible. (I'm not saying it would be horrible because you write it, I'm saying anybody that had something published and hadn't either had journalism or a high level of English wouldn't be able to write an article well because of the things you have to understand to be able to do it properly.)


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CoolHandLuke</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...for a poster on a message board. He'd be laughed out of any Journalism 1 course, though. His writing skills are, sorry Oz, but absolutely horrible for a writer. I know I wouldn't read it because you really don't know the slightest bit about journalism and what it takes to write an article, therefore it would be horrible. (I'm not saying it would be horrible because you write it, I'm saying anybody that had something published and hadn't either had journalism or a high level of English wouldn't be able to write an article well because of the things you have to understand to be able to do it properly.)


Ok, I think we've thoroughly pointed out the fact that OZZY sucks at writing . I don't think anything else needs to be said on the topic specifically, unless OZZY'd like to say something I guess.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Most sports writers who 'make it'... are 1) journalists first and 2) sports fans second. OZZY, you are a superfan who knows his stuff, but the cards are stacked against you. A sports neophyte w/a degree in journalism from Medill (@Northwestern in Evanston, the best around) gets the big job 100 times out of 100 versus some uber sports fan w/ no journalistic experience or education. That's the plain truth.




VD


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Actually I got an A in my writing class and my teacher said she liked the way I write. But sorry I do not spell check, grammar check or even read through my post when I make threads or comments. Say all you want but I think it is pathetic how you debate how I write. And second I got an A in my writing class and got a pretty good grade on one of my papers from a very hard teacher that does not give A to under-grads most of the time. So just because I don't seem to write good on a forum doesn't mean I can't. I just don't take the time to look over what I post. And I never ever said I wanted to be a journalist. I would want to work for nbadraft.net just to get scouting experience and to get something on my resume...


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

Here I proofed it for you...


In response to your previous post, I would like to make several assertions. What you say is false. I recently recieved an A in my writing class, not to mention my professor's remark that my, "skill with the quill," was very good. I apologize that I do not use spell check or grammar check. To be honest, I don't even read through my posts after the first draft. Everyone is entitled to his or her own opinion, however I think this debate is pathetic. It has become a discussion over my writing, which was never the intended point. Just because I don't seem to write well on this forum doesn't mean I cannot. It merely suggests that I don't take the time to look over what I post. In addition I never said I wanted to be a journalist. I want to work for nbadraft.net, primarily to extend my scouting experience.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> In response to your previous post, I would like to make several assertions. What you say is false. I recently recieved an A in my writing class, not to mention my professor's remark that my, "skill with the quill," was very good. I apologize that I do not use spell check or grammar check. To be honest, I don't even read through my posts after the first draft. Everyone is entitled to his or her own opinion, however I think this debate is pathetic. It has become a discussion over my writing, which was never the intended point. Just because I don't seem to write well on this forum doesn't mean I cannot. It merely suggests that I don't take the time to look over what I post. In addition I never said I wanted to be a journalist. I want to work for nbadraft.net, primarily to extend my scouting experience.


Well if no one likes the way I write, maybe I will just not post here anymore. Yeah that sounds about right...


----------



## 82 (Jul 11, 2002)

where do you go to school? I assumed you were in high school until you mentioned the part about the undergrads.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 
> Well if no one likes the way I write, maybe I will just not post here anymore. Yeah that sounds about right...



They were talking about your gammar, no need to cry about it. If you choose to leave, thats fine. But you have to realize that you wont be a good journalist(if you want to be one) w/o taking classes on it. I couldn't be one w/o taking classes on it. Very few could be great journalists w/o taking classes on it.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> They were talking about your gammar, no need to cry about it. If you choose to leave, thats fine. But you have to realize that you wont be a good journalist(if you want to be one) w/o taking classes on it. I couldn't be one w/o taking classes on it. Very few could be great journalists w/o taking classes on it.


 The thing that gets me pissed off is that I never freaking said I wanted to become a damn journalist! Ok everyone clear on that! Damn! My idea to work for nbadraft.net is because I need experience in the field and it would be something to put on my resume. It is not that complicated, talk about blowing something out of proportion ****!


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

lol, i was just joking, i meant no offense, and i also don't use my "english class" grammar here.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*ya know*

I respect everyone who has posted in this thread. Many of you have great insight.

I must say this, OZZY does have the passion to follow what he does. 

Sure journalism may be a proper class to take, but we can't take all our opinions from this forum, this a freakin forum, I know for sure I can write, but I dont put my pride into it, because I know its not neccesary to go over the edge. 

Also what many people think to be great writing can also be mumbo jumbo. Stephen King's On Writing is a bible for wriitng, IT really shows you how to eliminate whats not neccesary.

I know that was a little off topic and all but here is my main point.

We know OZZY has the heart to be a scout, we have known for a year that he has the aspirations, so who is to say without the proper tools he couldn't be good. Personally , I think OZZY is a good writer because he is persuasive, he does make me believe that someone is good, even with his brief summaries.

OZ if I ever start a scouting industry business type thing, Ill give ya a call.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> The thing that gets me pissed off is that I never freaking said I wanted to become a damn journalist! Ok everyone clear on that! Damn! My idea to work for nbadraft.net is because I need experience in the field and it would be something to put on my resume. It is not that complicated, talk about blowing something out of proportion ****!


You may not have directly said "I want to be a journalist" but I do believe that you said you wanted to write for nbadraft.net, which would make you a sports journalist of some sort. 

Getting an A in a freshman writing class doesn't mean you can write the kind of stuff that journalists write. Like CHL and I have said, it's a different kind of writing. And even though you've said that you don't want to be a journalist, I'll still point out that if anyone does want to be a journalist they would probably be able to write at least a few paragraphs quickly without needing to use a spell checker or reread it for grammar mistakes (such as OZZY using 'good' instead of 'well' three posts ago in this thread). And OZZY, I know you don't want to be a journalist, but if you really want people to believe that you're a good writer then why don't you post something that you've done for your class?


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 
> Well if no one likes the way I write, maybe I will just not post here anymore. Yeah that sounds about right...


I think the board may survive that.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Geez, you guys are mean. I've seen much worse writing than that, even in the last 10 minutes on this board. Hang in there OZZY.


----------



## Conley2385 (Sep 2, 2002)

Do you really think it takes a degree in Journalism to write......scouting reports? Sorry OZ, but some of these people have been really hard on you, i dont see why you couldnt do it. If anything the most important thing would be your bball knowledge not your writing skills.


----------

